# 

## miki_muss

Działka rekreacyjna (Bz), chciałbym postawić domek letniskowy, czy potrzebuję WZ od gminy czy od razu składać zgłoszenie do powiatu?

----------


## baczek007

Niestety, to już zależy od powiatu. Zadzwoń i się dowiesz.

----------

